# 8-8-8 obt give away.



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 8, 2008)

So far 6 orders. Please no pms. 
I am keeping track of my paypal orders. Just make sure your address is correct so your slings don't get sent to the middle of nowhere!
Here is the ad with instructions for those who have not seen it and are interested,
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=131599
Happy 8-8-8! And thanks for being an awesome group of T lovers.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 8, 2008)

I cant wait to get my OBTs!  Tammy is gonna be mad as hell!  
She said the other day...

"Nate i don't care what you get, but i remember when we first met, i remember that closet filled full of those nasty scary orange spiders you couldnt get rid of, you better not get any of those, EVER again! If you do your in trouble!"....

Hehehe...
Cheers, and thanks Ryan! Your awesome


----------



## equuskat (Aug 8, 2008)

I sent my money  Yay, I made it.


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 8, 2008)

Hooray! My first OW tarantula and it's a freebie.  You go guy.


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 8, 2008)

THANKS TALKENLATE!!!  I always seem to be a day late when things like this come up.  Money's tight and I've wanted to add an OBT to my collection for a long time.  THANKS!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sean I think it was you, but someone did not give a shipping address and I refunded the money. Please try again!


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 8, 2008)

:wall: Sorry, I just got excited and didn't want to miss out.  I'm used to ebaying things, and my shipping addy just shows up by default.  Fixed...and excited....


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 8, 2008)

It is indeed fixed thank you!


----------



## Nam (Aug 8, 2008)

Argh I wish we could ship x border  OBT is my next T anyeays 
HAPPY 080808 and good on ya Ryan


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Ryan if i can get this C. fasciatum sac to work out this time around, i will send you a few for shipping if you want some? Probably not i know... you already got an army to take care of lol

Thanks again though,
Cheers


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 8, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Hey Ryan if i can get this C. fasciatum sac to work out this time around, i will send you a few for shipping if you want some? Probably not i know... you already got an army to take care of lol
> 
> Thanks again though,
> Cheers


Hey I like free things just like the next guy or gal! I'll have to hit you up if you get some slings.


----------



## radicaldementia (Aug 8, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Just make sure your address is correct so your slings don't get sent to the middle of nowhere!


Ha, I won't be making _that_ mistake again


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 8, 2008)

Sent in my order.

I assumed I didn't need to include an address if Paypal supplied one by default but am a bit worried because of the previous poster address issues?

Either way, major excitement.


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 8, 2008)

Lost a MM L. Difficillus today to a fall and my spider day was looking bad tell now 3 more eating machines headed my way soon


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 8, 2008)

radicaldementia said:


> Ha, I won't be making _that_ mistake again


Your cambridgei are still in the postal system somewhere............  I hope they make it back ok. It's been almost a month.


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 8, 2008)

hey Talkenlate04, Any chance you can hook me up with one. I just  started collecting Ts, and I have to say. I LOVE IT!


----------



## JTC5150 (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you get it? Or should I say,did I send it right!Freebies again,you FN ROCK!!!!:worship:


----------



## ballpythonteen (Aug 8, 2008)

i would love to get some but unfortanitly i dont have a pay pal and how many to you have left


----------



## Kel_420 (Aug 8, 2008)

ballpythonteen said:


> i would love to get some but unfortanitly i dont have a pay pal and how many to you have left


Paypal only takes 1 mins to get setup, all u need is a credit or debt card, and to know your address


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 8, 2008)

Kel_420 said:


> Paypal only takes 1 mins to get setup, all u need is a credit or debt card, and to know your address


And then you have to wait 3-4 days to get the bank confirmation numbers.
It's not as simple as it sounds.
I believe that's what the OP is concerned with: The amount of time in relation to how quickly they're going.
Either way, you could get one for the heck of it. Once you have one it makes life a lot easier.


----------



## ballpythonteen (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah and im 17 so dont really have either lol


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 8, 2008)

ryan, if you hav any left send ballpythonteen a couple and invoice me on paypal for them


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> ryan, if you hav any left send ballpythonteen a couple and invoice me on paypal for them


Thats sooooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Awe All in the spirit of T day


----------



## MadTitan (Aug 8, 2008)

Oops, saw this in for sale forum first - sent a pm before I even read the whole thing.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 8, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Thats sooooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Awe All in the spirit of T day


not really lol just hate to see him miss out on some just because of no paypal lol


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> not really lol just hate to see him miss out on some just because of no paypal lol


yea I know how that can be


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 8, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> And then you have to wait 3-4 days to get the bank confirmation numbers.
> It's not as simple as it sounds.
> I believe that's what the OP is concerned with: The amount of time in relation to how quickly they're going.
> Either way, you could get one for the heck of it. Once you have one it makes life a lot easier.


Agreed on the whole setting it up for convenience thing, but you can get instant confirmation by providing Paypal your log-in details to your online banking if you have it.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

ahh I want one >.< to bad it gets to like 100 f and over here


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 9, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> ahh I want one >.< to bad it gets to like 100 f and over here


It shouldnt be a problem I just got 3 slings this week and it was about 106 the day I got them plus with ryans packing you should be fine apparntly they will survive about a month in the mail


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh cool. I would order one if I had my own money >.< my parents don't listen to me when I ask them to buy from breeders online.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 9, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> Agreed on the whole setting it up for convenience thing, but you can get instant confirmation by providing Paypal your log-in details to your online banking if you have it.


I've never, including myself, actually had that work. I do have online banking and there's always an error message. I've heard many similar complaints.

All the power to you if it works but most of the time you have to do it the old school way.


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh sorry I remember what thats like


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

yah it sucks major butt.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 9, 2008)

You know, all these nice things Ryan does on here... we really should all get together and do something nice for him sometime....


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

ballpythonteen said:


> yeah and im 17 so dont really have either lol


I guess I need an address from you, Please PM it to me. 

Grrrr to the other 20 people that pmed me, I deleted your pms!!!!! Please no more pms...... I have to keep this simple or Ill get overwhelmed!  
Paypal of shipping money confirms your order. 
When I am close to out and out Ill be posting. 
And if you miss out Ill refund the shipping if it was sent to late.
With 20 or so orders in there are still plenty to go around.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 9, 2008)

Can i make an order for my daughter, and another order for my fiance, she loves OBTs  j/k


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> Can i make an order for my daughter, and another order for my fiance, she loves OBTs  j/k


(refunds jades money) No soup for you!;P


----------



## kupo969 (Aug 9, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> (refunds jades money) No soup for you!;P


Sienfeld FTW


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahaha im just playing, id be totally happy just to get one . I really like this species, and i regretted getting rid of all of the ones i used to have, it will be nice to get the ol heart pumpin again  Thanks again Ryan, i think you made a lot of peoples day 
Cheers


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Aug 9, 2008)

I got three!! I got three!! Yee Haa!!!

Thank You,

    Jim


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok I'm confused. I'm trying to pay pal talkenlate so I can get 3 obt slings but I don't know how to do that...


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

OH nevermind. Yeah I bought three 

Thanks ryan!


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Aug 9, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Ok I'm confused. I'm trying to pay pal talkenlate so I can get 3 obt slings but I don't know how to do that...


His email is: Talkenlate04@yahoo.com  $10.00 no lag, $20 lag

Jim


----------



## Berta (Aug 9, 2008)

So, lets say that someone PayPal-ed the money, and remembered to give an address, but forgot to specify how many slings?  Are you going to default to 1 or 3?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

Berta said:


> So, lets say that someone PayPal-ed the money, and remembered to give an address, but forgot to specify how many slings?  Are you going to default to 1 or 3?


No one seems to want less then three. So the default is 3.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Crusaderwithgat said:


> His email is: Talkenlate04@yahoo.com  $10.00 no lag, $20 lag
> 
> Jim


K I sent him the money. I can't wait to get them. ;D


----------



## aluras (Aug 9, 2008)

Sent the money Happy holidays!!!! Ryan, your like satan claws with 8 legs:evil: :clap: :clap:


----------



## dannax (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh this sucks, I don't get paid until Friday! I'm so irritated at myself!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

dannax said:


> Oh this sucks, I don't get paid until Friday! I'm so irritated at myself!


I got you down for three....... get the shipping to me when you can.


----------



## dannax (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh man, that's SO awesome! I can't thank you enough! I will get it to you on Friday! :worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

It gets really hot over ( i think its like 100 f or 90 f here ) soo could the slings die?


----------



## dannax (Aug 9, 2008)

As long as you get the when they arrive, they should be ok. It's getting pretty hot throughout the country (102+ here, everyday). They should be fine! I know if you use the tracking number to check, the T's actually come the day before they're delivered, in some cases. If they say it's going to take 2 days, I go the next day after 3pm and they're at the post office.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

dannax said:


> As long as you get the when they arrive, they should be ok. It's getting pretty hot throughout the country (102+ here, everyday). They should be fine! I know if you use the tracking number to check, the T's actually come the day before they're delivered, in some cases. If they say it's going to take 2 days, I go the next day after 3pm and they're at the post office.


99.99% of the people getting slings chose priority 2-3 day shipping............ so I guess I am going to have to pack well.


----------



## dannax (Aug 9, 2008)

Well if your other little guys survived a month, I would imagine these would be fine. You're shipping is like none other from what I hear!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Aug 9, 2008)

If we go to war with Russia, and it become nuclear, the only thing that will survive is all the OBT slings that Ryan has floating around the mail


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey ryan did it send my email..I just checked the pay pal paper I printed and at the bottom it says mexico just ignore that I think it was because we went on vacation there. All the rest of the adress is correct.


----------



## mightyvulture (Aug 9, 2008)

I sent the payment...did I get in intime???....thanks if I did


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 9, 2008)

*ordered!*

Awesome-thanks for doing this! These'll be my first OW spiders.

Figured I'd order 3 and maximize my chance of getting a female... just hope I ordered soon enough.

Once again, thanks!


----------



## eL Tre (Aug 9, 2008)

hmmm  how hard are the slings to care for?


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

eL Tre said:


> hmmm  how hard are the slings to care for?


not hard at all...just provide enough substrate to burrow. Also places for it to web on.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

So did I fix it?


----------



## sarraceniashawn (Aug 9, 2008)

Sent 10 bucks via paypal!

Thanks again!

Shawn


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> So did I fix it?


It is fixed.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 9, 2008)

K thanks again


----------



## B-fish (Aug 9, 2008)

so i can send you 10$ for shipping and i could get 1 2 or 3 OBT's???


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 9, 2008)

Everyone seems to be getting three. 
I have had no requests for less then three so far.


----------



## B-fish (Aug 9, 2008)

when will you be shipping these little guys???


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 10, 2008)

Please read the ad for details...........


----------



## opticle (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryan, your meant to ship OBT's on 6-6-6;P ;P


----------



## sarraceniashawn (Aug 10, 2008)

Do you get my address from the paypal transfer? If not, I will send it to you.

Thanks,

Shawn


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 10, 2008)

What name did you send under?


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 10, 2008)

I also sent you a payment paypal..its going to be coming from lisa hill..but its for Andrew Wirth


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 10, 2008)

HerbertWest said:


> I also sent you a payment paypal..its going to be coming from lisa hill..but its for Andrew Wirth


I don't have money sent under the name Lisa Hill.


----------



## sarraceniashawn (Aug 10, 2008)

It was sent under ronda shumaker. But its for shawn shumaker.


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 10, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I don't have money sent under the name Lisa Hill.


Ill try sending it again


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 10, 2008)

HerbertWest said:


> Ill try sending it again





sarraceniashawn said:


> It was sent under ronda shumaker. But its for shawn shumaker.


Got both............


----------



## sarraceniashawn (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome, Thanks!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright we are nearing the limit. I have room for maybe 10 more orders. But I think I'll shut it down at 10pm tonight regardless if they are all counted for or not.

Bear with me on the shipping…………. I have a full time job on top of this, so I am going to have to do some finagling with my time. BUT I think I can get them out this week. No promises, just a forecast.  

If anyone wants to hang me out to dry because of slow shipping I just won't do this anymore.  

And please stop pming me for info. I'll put info here as it becomes available.  I am not trying to be rude, just trying to keep things simple.

Thank you for your patience! :worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey atleast I'm getting the t's. Ok I can wait ;D


----------



## HerbertWest (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know dude...look forward to getting them


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't care if it takes a month.  It's very cool of you to do this.  Take your time and get it done when you can.  I think most reasonable people can appreciate the gesture without nagging about shipping time.

Besides, I'm the .001% who ordered overnight, so I'm getting mine before all of you anyway;P ;P ;P


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 10, 2008)

SugrSean said:


> I don't care if it takes a month.  It's very cool of you to do this.  Take your time and get it done when you can.  I think most reasonable people can appreciate the gesture without nagging about shipping time.
> 
> Besides, I'm the .001% who ordered overnight, so I'm getting mine before all of you anyway;P ;P ;P


lol WRONG I ordered overnight ;D


----------



## Senses-Tingling (Aug 10, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> lol WRONG I ordered overnight ;D


The difference of $ between priority and overnight could have been spent on other T's IMO. 
You will have your T's arrive alive and healthy with priority shipping from Ryan. 
This is my 4th order from him in the last year.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok it is early, but I can't stay up any longer. 
Thanks to all who have sent shipping. If you sent before this Pm you are getting slings no matter what!
Stay tuned.


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks again for the wonderful offer I am definitely ordering my next slings from you!!!;P 

Scott





Talkenlate04 said:


> Ok it is early, but I can't stay up any longer.
> Thanks to all who have sent shipping. If you sent before this Pm you are getting slings no matter what!
> Stay tuned.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 11, 2008)

kc7wdg said:


> Thanks again for the wonderful offer I am definitely ordering my next slings from you!!!;P
> 
> Scott


Deff me too.


----------



## OxDionysus (Aug 11, 2008)

I just found this post, is it too late to order some?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes unfortunately you are to late this time. The cut off was 1030pm last night.


----------



## OxDionysus (Aug 11, 2008)

CRAP! Oh well


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't think I included my username in my payment. I'm James (Jim) Atkinson.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 11, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> I don't think I included my username in my payment. I'm James (Jim) Atkinson.


Your the only one from AK and the only one that added something else to your freebies so I know who you are


----------



## hairmetalspider (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks again for doing this Ryan-
I look forward to getting them!


----------



## ballpythonteen (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks i am so exited for these obts


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 12, 2008)

lol it seems like the days take forever...can't wait till they come.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am fairly sure I am going to get them all out Weds. I am working on shipping labels tonight. (should be sleeping:wall: )


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 12, 2008)

sweeeeet you can send mine and thompson's tommorrow (tuesday) hehehehehehehe :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh sweet   thanks a million time more ;D


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you going to require a signature?  If so, can I have it waived (which, understandably would void the LAG)?  I'd still prefer overnight, but with work, they might have to hang out on the porch for an hour or so.

If not, I'll start trying to talk my wife into calling in.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 12, 2008)

SugrSean said:


> Are you going to require a signature?  If so, can I have it waived (which, understandably would void the LAG)?  I'd still prefer overnight, but with work, they might have to hang out on the porch for an hour or so.
> 
> If not, I'll start trying to talk my wife into calling in.


Send me a Pm with your shipping info and I will try to remember to mark the waver box.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 12, 2008)

k So how is this overnigth stuff happaning? Sorry this is my first buy from an online breeder and I don't know what goes on >.< Like will it be shipped to my house or the post office?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> k So how is this overnigth stuff happaning? Sorry this is my first buy from an online breeder and I don't know what goes on >.< Like will it be shipped to my house or the post office?



It gets sent to your house. They should be there before 3pm........ And you will need to be there to sign for it when the postal carrier comes to your door. If you are not there they will not leave the package but will take it back and attempt again (depending on where you live, my area only attempts once then I have to go pick it up if I miss that first attempt.)


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 12, 2008)

if you have a po box it goes to the po box. if you gave a physical address then it goes to your physical address.


----------



## BlueNinja (Aug 12, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Send me a Pm with your shipping info and I will try to remember to mark the waver box.


Same deal here-There won't be anybody home to accept the shipment unless it's on a weekend. Shall I send a PM?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 12, 2008)

BlueNinja said:


> Same deal here-There won't be anybody home to accept the shipment unless it's on a weekend. Shall I send a PM?


Yes..........:wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 13, 2008)

Orders going out tomorrow!
Keep your eyes open Thursday for you express folk, and Friday or Sat for you priority folk.


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 13, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MadTitan (Aug 13, 2008)

Say.....Talkenlate, are you going to be at...

Portland/Metro Reptile Expo
Holiday Inn
Wilsonville, OR
Saturday, August 16, 2008

I already sent you shipping money, but I plan to be there.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 13, 2008)

YEAH! =] there coming


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 13, 2008)

Except me, the Alaska guy, won't be getting mine till Fri.


----------



## aluras (Aug 13, 2008)

ohhhhhhh yyyyeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh;P  :clap:      :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :} :drool: :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have two big black trash bags filled with orders. I feel sorry for the person that walks in behind me at the post office today.


----------



## kc7wdg (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL no kidding I would be slightly annoyed tell I found out it was T's, my first thought would b a spammer sending crap. 




Talkenlate04 said:


> I have two big black trash bags filled with orders. I feel sorry for the person that walks in behind me at the post office today.


----------



## aluras (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah have you ever gotten any shit from the tellers for sending that much stuff all at once???


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 13, 2008)

No not really. It's their job so if they are not processing me, they would be processing someone else. Boxes all day for them no matter how you slice it. 

Now the people in line...... that is a different story. I get some nasty withering looks from them more often then not.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey do you know were I can get the tracking number?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thompson08 said:


> Hey do you know were I can get the tracking number?


There really is nothing you will gain from having the tracking number. That only becomes useful if it gets lost. I'll supply it if it gets lost. 

All express mail is due before Noon tomorrow.


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh ok thanks =)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Aug 13, 2008)

I only said that because I left the labels at work............. they are not just sitting here in my lap.


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 14, 2008)

They arrived today in great spirts...so much so that we bonded long before I was ready to.  Thanks Ryan!!!:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yep so did mine. They were packed real well. Thanks ryahn :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ThistleWind (Aug 14, 2008)

Are the slings as aggressive as the adults?


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 14, 2008)

ThistleWind said:


> Are the slings as aggressive as the adults?


Not as aggressive as the adults. but they will still bite if needed to lol.


----------

